# Suzy Favor Hamilton worked as Escort



## slater (Feb 3, 2012)

Ex Olympian , wife and mother of a 7 year old admitted to working as a high priced prostitute. My favorite part of the story I read is that she will not out the John who outed her because "I am not scum like him". REALLY!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## itom72 (Apr 12, 2012)

According to the story, her husband didn't like what she was doing, but did no more than express disapproval. 

In so doing, he enabled her behavior, and put himself at risk for exposure to STD's. Moreover, by virtue of her lifestyle choice, she greatly increased the risk that her daughter would grow up without a mother.

And Hamilton says that she's not "scum", like the john who outed her.

Okaaaayyy....


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

So?

Shes a slvt and has a cuckold husband, i'm sure shes not the only woman with that arrangement.

Let that be a lesson to BSs, its very easy to be in denial and be a cuckold. 

Everyone knows this woman has a wh0re part to her, but women get away with that for the most part. 

All the husband's friends and family though will know he is the kind of man who would allowed his wife to sell what she really doesn't own while being married. 

They think of him as a total loser, and in his wife's apology to the media she didn't spare one word for him. 

The price of being a beta male.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

itom72 said:


> According to the story, her husband didn't like what she was doing, but did no more than express disapproval.





> Shes a slvt and has a cuckold husband, i'm sure shes not the only woman with that arrangement.


I'd refrain to make judgement on BH. We know nothing. Who know what happens behind the doors?


----------



## itom72 (Apr 12, 2012)

Acabado said:


> I'd refrain to make judgement on BH. We know nothing. Who know what happens behind the doors?


Well, we know what *didn't* happen.

He didn't put his foot down, and issue an ultimatum that was entirely within his rights:

"Our marriage or your hooking... your choice."

Instead, he settled for the role of cuckold, content to play Mr. Mom while she jetted around the country to get screwed by wealthy guys who wanted some extracurricular fun with an athletic MILF.


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

Acabado said:


> I'd refrain to make judgement on BH. We know nothing. Who know what happens behind the doors?


Yeah, they very well could have an arrangement.
It's their marriage, not the kind of marriage I want, but for whatever reason it was working for them. 
Truth is stranger than fiction.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

He's a lawyer, former standout college athlete. She says her friends and family are supporting her and she counts on returning to be a good mom and _wife_. Very odd - not a traditional marriage - perhaps they both agreed to play?


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

> Favor Hamilton lives with her husband, Mark, and seven-year daughter and told the website that the former "tried to stop" her and "wasn't supportive" of the escort lifestyle at all.


Yep. Maybe he was too shocked to out the mother of his daughter as a prostitute publicly.

Some more



> Hamilton has admitted to TSG and other press that it is in fact true. She claims she didn’t really need the money but liked the excitement that came with the job.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Maybe BH is also a WH, maybe they have an open, maybe she has info on him, maybe he was torn between losing her DD or losding all, maybe... dunno I'm not living at their house.
The whole thing sounds weird.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

General Petraeus, Suzy Favor, Oh how the mighty have fallen.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

walkonmars said:


> General Petraeus, Suzy Favor, Oh how the mighty have fallen.


Paula Broadwell could work in vegas


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't see what the big deal is!! I know someone who dabbles in that world and she practices safe sex each time everytime versus what most people do!! Which is just sleep with people with no protection that they meet at bars, match.com, etc? Explain to me how the risk goes up?

Secondly, I think some of you have a misconception on the high priced world of a GFE it's a choice. Often woman, especially ones who aren't desperate can be very selective with whom they want to be with.

I say more power to her!! It's her body, her marriage, if they are/were fine with it so be it!!


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh Gesssh! Yeah, what's the big deal. Let a spokesperson for Disney, and an olympic role-model let all the young girls know it's okay to wh0re yourself out - no biggee more power to'm! Geesh.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

OhGeesh said:


> I don't see what the big deal is!! I know someone who dabbles in that world and she practices safe sex each time everytime versus what most people do!! Which is just sleep with people with no protection that they meet at bars, match.com, etc? Explain to me how the risk goes up?
> 
> Secondly, I think some of you have a misconception on the high priced world of a GFE it's a choice. Often woman, especially ones who aren't desperate can be very selective with whom they want to be with.
> 
> I say more power to her!! It's her body, her marriage, if they are/were fine with it so be it!!


She is married, has a kid.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

She sounds dumb, she was giving her real identity, her phone, her adress, she was being ranked at the website... and she wouldn't be exposed ever?


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

I guess she was running for a Darwin award?


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

OhGeesh said:


> I don't see what the big deal is!! I know someone who dabbles in that world and she practices safe sex each time everytime versus what most people do!! Which is just sleep with people with no protection that they meet at bars, match.com, etc? Explain to me how the risk goes up?
> 
> Secondly, I think some of you have a misconception on the high priced world of a GFE it's a choice. Often woman, especially ones who aren't desperate can be very selective with whom they want to be with.
> 
> I say more power to her!! It's her body, her marriage, if they are/were fine with it so be it!!


If your friend who "dabbles" is married then your friend is a cheater and it does very much matter.

A married woman and mom should very much not be leading a second life as paid wh0re.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

So if her and her husband divorce will she go back to using her maiden name? Seems appropriate...Suzie Favors.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

bfree said:


> So if her and her husband divorce will she go back to using her maiden name? Seems appropriate...Suzie Favors.


:lol: :rofl:


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

shes not even hot......lol

I never got the whole stripper and prostitute thing...


----------



## rrrbbbttt (Apr 6, 2011)

Nighttime stories with the daughter must be really interesting. Mommy what did you do last weekend when you weren't with Daddy and me?

Well I....... and I brought it home to Daddy.

Oh, is that why Daddy has to go to the Doctor?


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

She charged $600 an hour, I think the husband saw enough $$ to turn a blind eye to it. Add to that, she was a semi-celeb so she most likely made a ton of money from it. Sad but sometimes $$ talks louder than common sense in the world now a days.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

CH said:


> She charged $600 an hour, I think the husband saw enough $$ to turn a blind eye to it. Add to that, she was a semi-celeb so she most likely made a ton of money from it. Sad but sometimes $$ talks louder than common sense in the world now a days.


I doubt she shared her earnings with hubby.


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

This is not in defence or to say what she did was not that bad or to put a spin, or do damage control.

The person that outed her is amongst the lowest of the low.
No one forced the John to spend his money on her. This low life probalby tried to extort sex, money, both out of her to keep quite.


----------



## itom72 (Apr 12, 2012)

theroad said:


> This is not in defence or to say what she did was not that bad or to put a spin, or do damage control.
> 
> The person that outed her is amongst the lowest of the low.
> No one forced the John to spend his money on her. This low life probalby tried to extort sex, money, both out of her to keep quite.


Lie down with dogs, get up with fleas.

The hot potato of blame can be tossed back and forth, but it begins and ends with her. She risked a hell of a lot, all for some cheap thrills and extra dough.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

theroad said:


> This is not in defence or to say what she did was not that bad or to put a spin, or do damage control.
> 
> The person that outed her is amongst the lowest of the low.
> No one forced the John to spend his money on her. This low life probalby tried to extort sex, money, both out of her to keep quite.


Actually from what I've read there were rumors about her for some time because she told her "johns" her real identity. The guy who outed her was approached by a reporter and confirmed the information they already had. He had no loyalty to her so why would he lie to keep her secret life a secret.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

bfree said:


> Actually from what I've read there were rumors about her for some time because she told her "johns" her real identity. The guy who outed her was approached by a reporter and confirmed the information they already had. He had no loyalty to her so why would he lie to keep her secret life a secret.


This woman's ego and entitlement must be off the freakin' scale. 

Well, it used to be. Now she's exposed for exactly what she is...a high paid trollop. And I don't for one nanosecond feel sorry for her so called husband. His is now an internationally known cuckold, and he has no one to blame but himself for it.

Exposure doesn't work, huh? :smthumbup:


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

The first thing I thought of is the stories coming out of the last Olympics of casual sex and orgies by the athletes. The report said that the spouses were mostly aware of it but said nothing. There was a question raised about the paternity of a child or two born exactly 9 mos after the Olympics several years ago.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

theroad said:


> This is not in defence or to say what she did was not that bad or to put a spin, or do damage control.
> 
> The person that outed her is amongst the lowest of the low.
> No one forced the John to spend his money on her. This low life probalby tried to extort sex, money, both out of her to keep quite.


Actually the one decent thing that person did is expose her for the wh0re she is.


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

bfree said:


> Actually from what I've read there were rumors about her for some time because she told her "johns" her real identity. The guy who outed her was approached by a reporter and confirmed the information they already had. He had no loyalty to her so why would he lie to keep her secret life a secret.


The John is just as guilty in the eyes of the law when he uses the service of a professional.

Now if he wants to rat himself out fine. They entered an agreement were neither one would out the other.


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

bfree said:


> Actually from what I've read there were rumors about her for some time because she told her "johns" her real identity. The guy who outed her was approached by a reporter and confirmed the information they already had. He had no loyalty to her so why would he lie to keep her secret life a secret.


The John is just as guilty in the eyes of the law. When the services of a professional are hired both agree to not go public because neither one wants to get arrested.


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

Call me a cynic, but something about this story just screams setup. I see talkshows, a book, more talkshows, a movie deal or at least some homemade porn tapes for sale, finally a late night infomercial selling "The Escort Workout for flatter abs"...


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

CH said:


> She charged $600 an hour, I think the husband saw enough $$ to turn a blind eye to it. Add to that, she was a semi-celeb so she most likely made a ton of money from it. Sad but sometimes $$ talks louder than common sense in the world now a days.


No, the husband thoroughly opposed it and it seems they are well off financially.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

theroad said:


> The John is just as guilty in the eyes of the law when he uses the service of a professional.
> 
> Now if he wants to rat himself out fine. They entered an agreement were neither one would out the other.


Most of the time the john doesn't get penalized too much. As the sex worker she is more guilty in the eyes of the law. But it really doesn't matter because nobody got arrested. This has nothing to do with the law. Its simply a news story and she is the subject, not the john.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

OhGeesh said:


> I don't see what the big deal is!! I know someone who dabbles in that world and she practices safe sex each time everytime versus what most people do!! Which is just sleep with people with no protection that they meet at bars, match.com, etc? Explain to me how the risk goes up?
> 
> Secondly, I think some of you have a misconception on the high priced world of a GFE it's a choice. Often woman, especially ones who aren't desperate can be very selective with whom they want to be with.
> 
> I say more power to her!! It's her body, her marriage, if they are/were fine with it so be it!!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

ATC529R said:


> shes not even hot......lol
> 
> I never got the whole stripper and prostitute thing...


Did you look at the photos at the smoking gun?


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

chapparal said:


> Did you look at the photos at the smoking gun?


I saw the photos. I can't look at a cheater like that and see anything but a disgusting mess.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

I just read an article about her and her cheating where they rollled out some sports psychologist who justified and minimized what she chose to do as just an nice harmless outlet that people at her level of the game need.

The guy clearly believed in cheating as acceptable - made me sick to read it. I wonder what gutter the dragged him out of.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

bfree said:


> I saw the photos. I can't look at a cheater like that and see anything but a disgusting mess.


Yeah, sorry but hardcore runner women are way too boney for my tastes. When you get that hardcore you end up looking gaunt.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Looking for an ‘escape,’ Suzy Favor Hamilton got a high ‘by being a bad girl,’ psychologist says | Sports | National Post

Excuses Excuses Excuses!!


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

Cedarman said:


> Call me a cynic, but something about this story just screams setup. I see talkshows, a book, more talkshows, a movie deal or at least some homemade porn tapes for sale, finally a late night infomercial selling "The Escort Workout for flatter abs"...


I was thinking something similar, she only started hooking last December.
How exactly did she manage to start working for a Las Vegas based escort service when she lives in WI.
Her escort profile lists her as bi-sexual, which makes me wonder if this was a way for her to tap into that part of herself.
This link shows her profile & lots of her pics.

US Olympian Suzy Favor Hamilton BANNED from competing in Disneyland half marathon | Mail Online


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

She is nothing more than a bored woman who turned to wh0ring herself out for kicks. She's repulsive.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> I just read an article about her and her cheating where they rollled out some sports psychologist who justified and minimized what she chose to do as just an nice harmless outlet that people at her level of the game need.
> 
> The guy clearly believed in cheating as acceptable - made me sick to read it. I wonder what gutter the dragged him out of.


Well, in that world sex is wide open. Do you have any idea how many rubbers they go through in two weeks at the Olympic Villages? Steroid fueled sex fest.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

As an earlier poster already noted, on this or one of the other threads, she was always known among track competitors as a standout slvt, even in comparison to other track girls. And that is saying something. As for the bisexual part, women have sexual fluidity, and female athletes are the most fluid of them all.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

I wonder what I could get? I could drop about twenty pounds and get down to fighting weight, but what would I do about that ugly mug that looks back at me from in the mirror?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

If I were terribly cynical....I'd say she was executing on her plan for a career as a reality tv/talk show person and this is merely a PR-ish thing.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

She looks 'rode *hard*' and ummm put up ''_wet_'


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Wish BH could say something.

Again; poor child. He/she will be told sooner or later.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Harken Banks said:


> My naive and probably simplistic view is that this is a shell of a person can find self worth only in external validation. A ribbon here, a recognition there, hey "tell me I'm pretty, pay me for sex."
> 
> I managed to get through college without taking a single psych course, so I may be way off base.


She's a professional athlete. Of course she's all the above.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

I'd do her. But at $600 an hour, she'd haven to agree to break it into 12 five-minute sessions. If I get revved up only own first, maybe I could get a couple of the 5's broken in half too.

Lol. Joking, just joking. Lmao.

Obviously, it's twisted as hell. I feel the worst for her poor kids.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> I'd do her.
> 
> But at $600 an hour, she'd haven to agree to break it into 12 five-minute sessions. If I get revved up only own first, maybe I could get a couple of the 5's broken in half too.
> 
> Lol. Joking, just joking. Lmao.


Pit! dang it!
How am I gonna get all that Arizona Sweet Tea off my keyboard!


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> I'd do her.
> 
> But at $600 an hour, she'd haven to agree to break it into 12 five-minute sessions. If I get revved up only own first, maybe I could get a couple of the 5's broken in half too.
> 
> Lol. Joking, just joking. Lmao.


:rofl:
Pit! dang it!
How am I gonna get all that Arizona Sweet Tea off my keyboard!
Last time that happened the "2" and "@" failed to work and, of course I didn't realize how much I used those two keys.


----------



## regrowth (Dec 21, 2012)

walkonmars said:


> :rofl:
> Pit! dang it!
> How am I gonna get all that Arizona Sweet Tea off my keyboard!
> Last time that happened the "2" and "@" failed to work and, of course I didn't realize how much I used those two keys.


You can use the "2" on the numpad and get the @ by holding the left alt -> typing 64 on the numpad -> let go of left alt key


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

regrowth said:


> You can use the "2" on the numpad and get the @ by holding the left alt -> typing 64 on the numpad -> let go of left alt key


Laptop?


----------



## dymo (Jan 2, 2012)

*sigh*

If her husband had posted on TAM, it would have been so easy to dismiss him as a troll post. You could take comfort in the idea "maybe this isn't real."

Truth can be stranger than fiction.


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> As an earlier poster already noted, on this or one of the other threads, she was always known among track competitors as a standout slvt, even in comparison to other track girls. And that is saying something. As for the bisexual part, women have sexual fluidity, and female athletes are the most fluid of them all.


M, I think you're referring to me. Yes, she had a reputation as a sl*t back in the day. A couple of days ago, I talked to an old college teammate who's still involved in the running scene and knows people who know her ("a friend of a friend") Yes, there are wild stories about her....His opinion is that her and husband have been swingers (doesn't know for sure, just his opinion) so the prostitution gig is just taking it a little further. No wonder he's not "supportive." He's left out of this particular adventure.


----------



## DarkHoly (Dec 18, 2012)

What is with all the cucks in this world? 

Aren't there any men with self-respect?


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Cubby said:


> His opinion is that her and husband have been swingers (doesn't know for sure, just his opinion) so the prostitution gig is just taking it a little further. No wonder he's not "supportive." He's left out of this particular adventure.


That's what I was figuring, if it was true what she said that he knew but didn't leave, it indicated a swinging lifestyle. The whole swinger thing is rampant in sports. I spent many years in a federal agency with a ridiculous amount of it going on, so it's hard to imagine it could be more common now than in the 70's and early 80's.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Cubby said:


> His opinion is that her and husband have been swingers (doesn't know for sure, just his opinion) so the prostitution gig is just taking it a little further. No wonder he's not "supportive." He's left out of this particular adventure.


Makes sense. It's almost unbeliable he stayed once he discovered the second profession. This or she has him by the balls (knows something huge about him, maybe legal issues).

No matter how the big loser is the child.


----------



## dymo (Jan 2, 2012)

Acabado said:


> Makes sense. It's almost unbeliable he stayed once he discovered the second profession. This or she has him by the balls (knows something huge about him, maybe legal issues).


We've seen plenty of people on TAM staying in the face of an affair. Leaving your wife and possibly losing time with your child is no easy thing.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

DarkHoly said:


> What is with all the cucks in this world?
> 
> Aren't there any men with self-respect?


I expect its lackof love that either one of them have for the other. Ifshe's wh*ring and he knows it, he has his own side games going. they are just married for convenience.

The funny part is she is going to be a good wife and mom now. She is just going to "lay low" now. Probably already contacting favorite clients.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Her husband Mark took her off the company website Mark Hamilton - Realtors with Favor Hamilton Realty of Madison, Wisconsin


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

tom67 said:


> Her husband Mark took her off the company website Mark Hamilton - Realtors with Favor Hamilton Realty of *******, Wisconsin


And more importantly he says he lives with his daughter NOT HIS WIFE! Good to see he's not in the "fog"


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

OhGeesh said:


> I don't see what the big deal is!! I know someone who dabbles in that world and she practices safe sex each time everytime versus what most people do!! Which is just sleep with people with no protection that they meet at bars, match.com, etc? Explain to me how the risk goes up?
> 
> Secondly, I think some of you have a misconception on the high priced world of a GFE it's a choice. Often woman, especially ones who aren't desperate can be very selective with whom they want to be with.
> 
> I say more power to her!! It's her body, her marriage, if they are/were fine with it so be it!!




Oh...geeshh......


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

OhGeesh said:


> I don't see what the big deal is!! I know someone who dabbles in that world and she practices safe sex each time everytime versus what most people do!! Which is just sleep with people with no protection that they meet at bars, match.com, etc? Explain to me how the risk goes up?
> 
> Secondly, I think some of you have a misconception on the high priced world of a GFE it's a choice. Often woman, especially ones who aren't desperate can be very selective with whom they want to be with.
> 
> I say more power to her!! It's her body, her marriage, if they are/were fine with it so be it!!


You're right her choice. Her husband has a choice to tell her to kick rocks also, then she can be single and do all the wh0ring around she wants to until she's all used up. With choices come real consequences, that's life.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Wisconsin potato growers association drops Suzy Favor Hamilton | Appleton Post-Crescent | postcrescent.com


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

http://host.*******.com/news/local/...cle_89bf7124-4bb0-11e2-aa9d-001a4bcf887a.html http://host.*******.com/news/local/...cle_89bf7124-4bb0-11e2-aa9d-001a4bcf887a.html


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Suzy Favor Hamilton Loses Another Sponsor | Runner's World & Running Times


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2012)

tom67 said:


> Suzy Favor Hamilton Loses Another Sponsor | Runner's World & Running Times


Now that she's lost her sponsors and presumably not doing the real estate thing with her husband, she'll need another income source. With all the publicity she's getting, she might be able to increase her $600/hour rate.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cubby said:


> Now that she's lost her sponsors and presumably not doing the real estate thing with her husband, she'll need another income source. With all the publicity she's getting, she might be able to increase her $600/hour rate.


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

It is really sad for the husband and the kid though I mean WTF!


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

tom67 said:


> It is really sad for the husband and the kid though I mean WTF!


The kid, yes, the husband, I have no sympathy for. He should have put a stop to this long ago, yet he chose to be cuckolded. He brought it on himself.


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

3putt said:


> The kid, yes, the husband, I have no sympathy for. He should have put a stop to this long ago, yet he chose to be cuckolded. He brought it on himself.


BH's do not chose to be cuckolds.

That decision was made by their WW's.

H's do not spend ten years on infidelity forums preparing on how to be a BH. So when you become a BH your world is shattered, you don't want a divorce, you don't want your marriage to be over and family destroyed. 

The typical BH on dday does not know if he is coming or going. He does not know about exposure. When the BH first hears about exposure is makes him manure his pants because he will think that this will only get his WW mad and cause him to lose his WW totally.

Tough to be cool as agent 007, when your emotions are out of control and you do not know what to do.

Just look around this place every day gets a new BH that refuses to do what he has to do because fear is controlling him.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

3putt said:


> The kid, yes, the husband, I have no sympathy for. He should have put a stop to this long ago, yet he chose to be cuckolded. He brought it on himself.


I don't agree. Yes he knew she was out whoring herself but he my likely have been trying to get her to stop and go to IC and MC.

Maybe he even was who really exposed it ?


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> I don't agree. Yes he knew she was out whoring herself but he my likely have been trying to get her to stop and go to IC and MC.
> 
> Maybe he even was who really exposed it ?


We also do not know when he found out about her activities. And how do we actually know he was aware of her wh0ring. Was it Suzy Favor who said he knew and was ok with it?


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

bfree said:


> We also do not know when he found out about her activities. And how do we actually know he was aware of her wh0ring. Was it Suzy Favor who said he knew and was ok with it?


What I read was that he knew. Not that he was ok with it.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> What I read was that he knew. Not that he was ok with it.


But who said he knew?


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

bfree said:


> But who said he knew?


Don't forget we are going by HER word that her husband knew.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

tom67 said:


> Don't forget we are going by HER word that her husband knew.


But aren't cheaters honest? I mean, she wouldn't have any reason to lie would she?


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

bfree said:


> But who said he knew?





tom67 said:


> Don't forget we are going by HER word that her husband knew.





bfree said:


> But aren't cheaters honest? I mean, she wouldn't have any reason to lie would she?


The only thing we know is that WW's do lie.

We also know that her BH removed her from their business web site. We don't know all the reasons why she was removed.

We do not know and will never know "what did you know and when did you know it" with this BH.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

theroad said:


> The only thing we know is that WW's do lie.
> 
> We also know that her BH removed her from their business web site. We don't know all the reasons why she was removed.
> 
> We do not know and will never know "what did you know and when did you know it" with this BH.


If her husband is smart he will begin writing a book right away.

"My Life Living With a Narcissistic Ex Olympian Wh0re"


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

She has BH by the balls. With "something".


----------

